# Columbus Fishing Expo February 12th - 14th 2016 powered by Ram Trucks



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

The *Columbus Fishing Expo February 12th - 14th 2016* powered by Ram Trucks and presented by Bob Caldwell Dodge, Jeep, Ram, Cabela's and WCOL would like to invite all OGF members to the expo.

Last year was the first event and we would like to thank everyone who came out and supported the event!

We have made improvements to the expo this year include.

Increased space inside the building for ticket sales and the amount of ticket takers
Advanced online ticket purchase enter immediately
Added more tackle vendors
Added hourly door prizes
Providing floor plan with vendor list and speaker schedule
*Show Dates:*

*Friday February 12th Noon to 8 pm ( 1/2 off for all veterans and seniors day) *
*Saturday February 13th 10 am to 8 pm*
*Sunday February 14th 10 am to 5 pm *
*Location:

LAUSCHE BUILDING - THE OHIO EXPO CENTER 717 EAST 17TH AVENUE, COLUMBUS, OH 43211, UNITED STATES

Tickets *

Cost $12 per adult per day at the gate. Each ticket allows for 2 kids 17 and under in for free.
$20 weekend pass may be purchased online
$10 tickets may be purchased now online or pick up a $2 off coupons at Cabela's and local tackle stores
*Hotel Sponsor -Holiday Inn Downtown
*
Link to special hotel rates at http://columbusfishingexpo.com/visitors/

*Featured Speakers*

Micheal Iaconelli (Bass)
Brent Erhler (Bass)
Gary Klein (Bass)
Greg Hackney (Bass)
Fletcher Shryok (Bass)
Pete Gluszek (Bass)
Troy Becker aka "Fish Slim" (Saugeye)
Michael Simonton (Kid's Bass Fishing)
Brian Fleschig (Fly Fishing)
Joe Jordan (Central Ohio Angling)
Mark Brumbaugh (Walleye)
HB "Bud Riser" ( Walleye Ice Fishing)
Dan Armitage (Kids)
Russ Bailey (Crappie)
Jared Roper (Crappie)
Elmer Heyob (Muskie)
Vince Nadosky Cat's)
Mark Blauvelt (Cat's)
These are just a few of our speakers and there are many more top local anglers presenting at the expo.
*
Please visit www.columbusfishingexpo.com schedule page for dates and times. *

You can follow us on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/columbusfishingexpo.com and twitter at expo_cbus

Contact David with any questions or if your company would like to exhibit at the expo at 614-361-5548

Thanks for your support!

David

*
*


*
*


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

How about fishslim will be be speaking


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

bob Jones said:


> How about fishslim will be be speaking


Yes He is on the list and one of our favorites.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I would like to see more "gear" like packs, jackets, etc. Would be cool to get some companies like fishpond, simms, and maybe some rod manufacturers to show up. Was cool having tfo last time


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

OnTheFly said:


> I would like to see more "gear" like packs, jackets, etc. Would be cool to get some companies like fishpond, simms, and maybe some rod manufacturers to show up. Was cool having tfo last time


Great advice!!! We are loaded with rods this year. We have Fishstyx custom rods, the Fish Ranger will have a 10 x 30 full of discounted rods along with the Rod Makers shop and Fishermans wharehoue and Mogadore bait and tackle. We are working on Cabela's bringing electronics and rain gear. Garmin Electronics has a 10 by 20 showcasing their new fish finders.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Ohio Ice said:


> Great advice!!! We are loaded with rods this year. We have Fishstyx custom rods, the Fish Ranger will have a 10 x 30 full of discounted rods along with the Rod Makers shop and Fishermans wharehoue and Mogadore bait and tackle. We are working on Cabela's bringing electronics and rain gear. Garmin Electronics has a 10 by 20 showcasing their new fish finders.


I forgot to mention Mad River outfitters will have a large selection of fly rods. Fishermans wharehouse is bringing catfish and big game rods and reels


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Is the Bass University thing happening again? Missed it last year...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Deazl666 from what I heard yes but Dave will get on and verify that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im excited to see it comeing back,i enjoyed my self last year...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Heads up! OGF will have a booth this year located at #338. Look forward to meeting a lot of you face to face. We'll have some giveaways, show packages (food/passes) exclusive to OGF members!! We'll announce details as soon as they are finalized.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Any icefishing sponsors there this year ? A lot of guys interested in this type too not just softwater!


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> Is the Bass University thing happening again? Missed it last year...


Yes, The Columbus Fishing Expo is proud to sponsor and bring The Bass University back to Columbus. You can register at http://thebassuniversity.com/. There is a 20% black Friday discount to register until 11/28. When the pro's are not teaching in the University they will be speaking on the Hawg Trough at the Expo. The Bass University will be at the Holliday Inn Downtown. You can reserve your discounted rooms on our website or through the Bass Univesity page. You can visit www.columbusfishingexpo.com for all speaker times. Brent Ehrler will be at the Expo from noon till 6 pm on Saturday in the Know Marine booth and will be speaking on the Hawg Trough on Sunday.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Any icefishing sponsors there this year ? A lot of guys interested in this type too not just softwater!


Yes We will have Brantner Jigs at the Expo. They produce the finest glow jigs and specialize in Tungsten. This is a Ohio based company which makes it better. The Rodmakers Shop and Mogadore bait and tackle will also have Ice Fishing gear.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm excited I loved this last year


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Can anyone attest to the BassUniversity experience? Questioning the price tag.


I did not attend any of the classes last year but did ask a lot of the attendees as they were coming in the morning for class if they liked it and they all said they liked it very much. I know they structure the classes so you can ask a lot of questions and get one on one attention. I know this year is a awesome line-up. I would come prepared with all my questions that i would like answered. They are running a 20% off special ending today. You can register at www.thebassuniversity.com


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

Ohio Ice said:


> The *Columbus Fishing Expo February 12th - 14th 2016* powered by Ram Trucks and presented by Bob Caldwell Dodge, Jeep, Ram, Cabela's and WCOL would like to invite all OGF members to the expo.
> 
> Last year was the first event and we would like to thank everyone who came out and supported the event!
> 
> ...


Flat Line Lures is proud to be apart of the EXPO for a second year. Dave has worked hard to improve on what was a great EXPO last year. It's also nice to put faces to OGF usernames. See you at the show.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ShakeDown said:


> Heads up! OGF will have a booth this year located at #338. Look forward to meeting a lot of you face to face. We'll have some giveaways, show packages (food/passes) exclusive to OGF members!! We'll announce details as soon as they are finalized.


 This seems to get better and better. Working on an OGF get together in conjunction with the OGF booth. As shakedown mentioned, working on exclusive passes for OGF members. There a are a couple options but dont want to spill the beans quite yet. Please see my post in the lounge.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/ohio-game-fishing-convention.288192/


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes looking forward to expo 2016! Were excited to have our booth there again. Im working real hard on having a great assortment and quantity of baits. If all goes as planned I expect to have some cool new stuff as well as the old standbys ready to rock. Super looking forward to Hackney, Ehrler, and Ike. Way cool!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Big Joshy said:


> Yes looking forward to expo 2016! Were excited to have our booth there again. Im working real hard on having a great assortment and quantity of baits. If all goes as planned I expect to have some cool new stuff as well as the old standbys ready to rock. Super looking forward to Hackney, Ehrler, and Ike. Way cool!


Going to try to be one of the first few in line. Just got my recent order in the mail today (thanks, by the way) so that should hold me over until the expo


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Josshy as in new colors??? Lol how bout lemon pearlOr how bouta new color called "knockineyes"


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I really like the mogadore booth last year,great prices on there ice gear. Lol iseen more people with ice rods in there hands last year then anything.
And bladecrazy? Will u have baits with u to sell? I started using your baits this year aan really like them.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Josshy as in new colors??? Lol how bout lemon pearlOr how bouta new color called "knockineyes"


LOL. Well the color lemon shad replaced the lemon pearl. Yeah as far as new stuff im not going to have any new shapes or sizes but probably a new color or two and im working on some other jig related things etc.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol just giveing u a hard time... an uhhh,man i need to check out the site,been a wile. Ive been snatching up my joshys from bass pro shops every indian trip i make...
Hope the shows good to you! See u there,im sure...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This sounds pretty cool. I might have to check it out. I'd love to hear Troy's seminar. Might even pick up some Joshy's.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

It would be cool if venom was there.since there a Ohio company


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

bob Jones said:


> It would be cool if venom was there.since there a Ohio company


That would be great!


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

bob Jones said:


> It would be cool if venom was there.since there a Ohio company


Venom has so many local retailers that they don't want to step on their toes by selling at the expo. I am sure there dealers will carry their products at the expo.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I really like the mogadore booth last year,great prices on there ice gear. Lol iseen more people with ice rods in there hands last year then anything.
> And bladecrazy? Will u have baits with u to sell? I started using your baits this year aan really like them.


I believe Bladecrazy is Flatline Lures and they will be at the expo again this year.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

I really loved the expo last year I would like to see more food vendors though


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Big joshy gonna be there?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes! A little over a month away I will be living in my shop making baits until then!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Just an FYI everyone. The OGF booth is right next to the BIG JOSHY at the expo.



seang22 said:


> Big joshy gonna be there?





Big Joshy said:


> Yes! A little over a month away I will be living in my shop making baits until then!


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Good Luck everyone. I hope you win the Free tickets to the Expo. If you don't you can always stop by Bob Caldwell Dogde, Jeep, Ram in Columbus and test drive a new truck and pick up to free tickets! Enjoy


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

bob Jones said:


> I really loved the expo last year I would like to see more food vendors though


Bob, Cox concessions owns the rights to the concessions and we will be providing more space for them so hopefully you will have more selections. We have also created a line for anyone who purchases a ticket online can by pass the line. The website is www.columbusfishingexpo.com


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio Ice said:


> Good Luck everyone. I hope you win the Free tickets to the Expo. If you don't you can always stop by Bob Caldwell Dogde, Jeep, Ram in Columbus and test drive a new truck and pick up to free tickets! Enjoy


As a Ram owner myself, getting a ticket bonus for test driving one is like winning the lottery...twice


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

When do tickets get mailed out? Thanks!!!


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> When do tickets get mailed out? Thanks!!!


Did you purchase online? If so you should receive a pay-pal invoice. Please print off and bring with ID and we will have your pass or ticket in a separate VIP will call line.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

If you guys haven't booked your hotel yet the cut off to receive the discount ended last week. You can still get the discount by calling the hotel directly and use the discount code CCF and mention Columbus Fishing Expo.

Holiday Inn Columbus Downtown. (614) 221-3281


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok I remember seeing something about taking a survey of some sort and if You msgd ur answers to one of the ogf members you could have a chance to win free tickets for the expo..but I was at work and today was last day to do it.....i cant find it...can someone point me in the direction as to where it is...I'm sure it's not hard to find...but my Fone is acting up...thanks and apologies


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

jason_0545 said:


> Ok I remember seeing something about taking a survey of some sort and if You msgd ur answers to one of the ogf members you could have a chance to win free tickets for the expo..but I was at work and today was last day to do it.....i cant find it...can someone point me in the direction as to where it is...I'm sure it's not hard to find...but my Fone is acting up...thanks and apologies


Here you go. Contest ends tomorrow at midnight. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thre...us-fishing-expo-ogf-exclusive-contest.291673/


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

RedJada said:


> Here you go. Contest ends tomorrow at midnight. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/thre...us-fishing-expo-ogf-exclusive-contest.291673/


 Thank you bunches


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Is anyone going to have the OGF stickers avalible at the expo? I'd like to pick up a few


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Is anyone going to have the OGF stickers avalible at the expo? I'd like to pick up a few


 Yes, Ruminator will have some for sale at the OGF booth all weekend. Also at the meet & greet.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

See you guys there Saturday.


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hope to make it up Saturday.want to get some ogf stickers and need some cables to Ethernet my Humminbird units together.was there last year and meet some nice people.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome show for us at OGF! Haven't tallied the numbers yet but the amount of members we met and signed in was unreal. 

When we promote the site at an event like this to prospective members, it's real easy to highlight that were free, and the sheer volume of activity and sharing of information that happens inside these digital walls...that's a no brainer. But once you sit back and realize that the guys you fished with, talk with and socialize with you met on OGF...yeah you can't really put those relationships into words effectively.

Huge love to Jim and Lynda Thurman (Ruminator ) for dedicating their weekend to representing us. Those are exactly the kind of relationships I'm talking about. Although RedJada had some things come up that prevented him from being there for most of it, he was an integral part in the planning and certainly for the members outing. Thanks man!

Here's some picture highlights I took over the weekend. Congrats to Ohio Ice for putting on the best show in the state...you have much to be proud of Dave.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanx for all u guys do


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Nice finally meeting you guys today had a great time there.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great Job Dave on pulling off the OUTSTANDING second year show. Better then ever looking forward as lead to next year. Great time and thanks for letting me talk saugeyes.


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ohio Ice thanks for putting on the expo had a great time. Gave me an excuse to head down to c-bus to enjoy some cane's chicken haha.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

What a great fishing show!
It serves as proof that a show that's based solely on fishing can be a great success!
The planners of this show have put together a winning format!

As OGF owners we always have worked hard to provide "top shelf" events, OGF site content, etc.; the quality of this show was in the same category.

Congratulations Dave, it was an "over the top event"!

It was again a great pleasure to be back in an OGF Show booth talking with OGF friends and members (too many to mention!), and explaining to the many show attendees about OGF and the many benefits they can find here!

Brandon put together a very clean, professional lay-out for our booth that worked well for us manning it.

"Huge love to Jim and Lynda Thurman (Ruminator ) for dedicating their weekend to representing us. Those are exactly the kind of relationships I'm talking about."
Thanks Brandon for your very nice compliment. We always have a great time when we get together, no matter how hard we are working.

I know I speak for Brandon and myself when I say we have deep appreciation for our wives, and their support that they freely give us in our efforts for OGF and our great community. When we needed to leave the booth, our wives very capably filled in for us. My wife also helped me all weekend to provide our OGF Gear to members. And on St. Valentine's Day no less- a huge "Thank-you ladies!".

As always I _so_ enjoy talking with all of our friends and fellow members at our booth. Its such a treat!
Thanks everyone for stopping in to say "Hi" and talk with us!

Brandon and Karel- for Lynda and I, the fun we had sharing time with both of you is a big part of the memories we take home with us from this event. We enjoyed seeing both of you again!
(like Brandon said in his above post, our friendships "are exactly the kind of relationships I'm talking about."

In every way a great weekend!


----------



## tanker593 (Jul 28, 2008)

By the time I got to the OGF booth on Saturday it was pretty busy but was glad to pick up a hat to wear around. Life keeps me pretty busy so my fishing time is limited. I appreciate a site like this to help point me in a good direction before I head out to fish. Thanks guys for the work.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Ruminator, I have to say I think it was your wife that sold me the OGF sticker when I came back by the booth later Friday evening before we left, man she was really excited when she made a sale. lol I , also glad we got to compare our experiences with having kidney stone problems.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

glasseyes said:


> Ruminator, I have to say I think it was your wife that sold me the OGF sticker when I came back by the booth later Friday evening before we left, man she was really excited when she made a sale. lol I , also glad we got to compare our experiences with having kidney stone problems.


ROFL! That's hilarious glasseyes, I bet you didn't expect such fun entertainment when you came back! All of those great moments like with my wife give us the great memories we take away from OGF events!

It was a pleasure to get to talk with you. I hope we can do it again sometime.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Is there a list of the vendors who had booths at the show? If so how do I obtain a list? I want to contact the company who had the vibrating or pulsing crank baits. Interested in something different. 

Thank you!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Tommybouy, there was a list at the link at the top of this thread on the 1st page.

I just checked it, its still working.
When you get there just scroll down the page and you'll get to ads squares for some of the vendors. There used to be a list somewhere at that site.
I added that link below for you.

* www.columbusfishingexpo.com*


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Tommy shoot Bladecrazy a message. He owns pulse and will set you up.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i think he is talking about a crankbait that has a built in vibration. I heard some people talking about it.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I finally got to buy a OGF sticker ! Thanks guys. Really enjoyed the show and thankful for The site. I've met some great people and formed friendships that will last a lifetime. Sincerely... Thank you.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Josh was it that custom booth 2 down from us on the corner? Or were those straight customs? I missed the crank bait part of the post haha


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

That was a good show... reminded me of how the Cleveland sport show was in the '90s. The shuttle drivers, show workers and vendors were all very pleasant and appreciative of our attendance. Watched a couple seminars with the family. My daughter really liked the kids' seminar... the speaker was fantastic and really kept the kids' attention and involved. Hot chocolate and coffee at the concessions kept the wife happy. Thanks to Ruminator for selling me the last XL, OGF logo t-shirt! That's a good looking shirt too, blue on gray... and matches my OGF boat decal.  Good times.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

My pleasure hupcej, I'm glad I had one left for you. 

What kind of vehicle does your screen-name refer to?


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Ruminator said:


> My pleasure hupcej, I'm glad I had one left for you.
> 
> What kind of vehicle does your screen-name refer to?


My '99 Chevy 3/4-ton, 4x4, 454 big block. The best and most enjoyable truck I've ever had.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

hupcej4x4x454 said:


> My '99 Chevy 3/4-ton, 4x4, 454 big block. The best and most enjoyable truck I've ever had.


454 wow... omg that must be one heck of a truck...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool, I got the 4x4 and 454cid engine. I just wondered which vehicle its in.
Thanks for answering.


----------

